#kubuntu-se 2011-10-05
<bittin> Somone wanna drink some äqle in the end of the month?
#kubuntu-se 2011-10-08
<Flygisoft> free space: 1121.37/2621.27 GB (42.8%)
<x_link> =)
#kubuntu-se 2011-10-09
<bittin>  eeepc 900HD laddare, ett bränt Tekken 3 och ett PCMCIA skydd det stog Dell på nån som är intresserad?
#kubuntu-se 2013-09-30
<Flygisoft> Länge sedan man såg dig här itmannen
<itmannen> Hej. Bara en snabbtest för att kolla grejorna
<Flygisoft> Såg att du försökte logga in på din BNC, den är låst på grund av inaktivitet, ska jag låsa upp den?
<itmannen> Aha. Så det var därför. Ja tack
<Flygisoft> Så, då är den aktiverad igen
<itmannen> Mycket tack
<Flygisoft> Inga problem
<Philip5> MaxJezy: värst vad dissad man blev tidigare då... loggade in och så drog du bara
<Philip5> fattar piken....
<MaxJezy> ah precis :)
<MaxJezy> du försökte ju lura mig köpa dyyyyr kamera 
<MaxJezy> de går för 200 på tradera, du sa 1000.
<Philip5> vilken?
<MaxJezy> 35-70 3.3 - 4.6 objektivet
<MaxJezy> med den där kameran till
<Philip5> kanske var så att de som fick den för 200 gjorde ett fynd då
<MaxJezy> [22:49] <Philip5> gluggen kanske går på drygt 1500 
<Philip5> då kunde du köpt den på tradera och sålt den på ebay för 3 ggr pengarna
<MaxJezy> jag har hittills varit med och sett 3 st gå på tradera för runt 200 kr
<Philip5> köp dem då och sälj på ebay
<Philip5> om det nu är samma gluggar vi pratar om
<MaxJezy> http://www.tradera.com/nikon-35-70mm-af-1-3-3-4-5--auktion_301999_191452860
<MaxJezy> http://www.tradera.com/nikon-35-70-mm-3-3-4-5-af-auktion_301999_191435202
<MaxJezy>  http://www.tradera.com/nikon-af-nikkor-zoomobjektiv-35-70mm-1-3-3-4-5-auktion_301999_191492498
<MaxJezy> här en som ännu inte gått ut http://www.tradera.com/nikon-af-35-70-3-3-4-5-auktion_301999_191449113
<Philip5> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nikon-Zoom-Nikkor-AI-S-35-70-mm-F-3-3-4-5-Ai-S-AF-Lens-works-on-Most-Digital-SLR-/370909687548?pt=Camera_Lenses&hash=item565bf0aefc
<Philip5> där har du den för nästan 500 kr
<MaxJezy> jepp, detta måste vara nikons billigaste 
<Philip5> tror nog jag kollade priset på Nikon 35-70mm F/2.8 AF
<MaxJezy> eventuellt att någon tredjepartsglugg går billigare
<MaxJezy> typ sigma 
<Philip5> jag ska nog köpa mig en nikon 50/1.2 ais och sedan en analog nikonkamera för 35 mm film
<Philip5> då blir gluggen mycket dyrare än kameran :)
<Philip5> gluggen funkar ju på min d7000 också
<MaxJezy> alla gluggar funkar ju typ på alla nikons
<Philip5> mer eller mindre
<MaxJezy> snart är det halv 8 hos mig
<MaxJezy> är ni med i fotosidan?
<MaxJezy> tycker den är otroligt rörig 
<Philip5> nä jag brukar mest bara kolla artiklar och deras annonsplats
<MaxJezy> http://www.sherwinsibala.com/wp-content/gallery/paint-my-cam/paint-my-dslr-camera-pinoy-wrap-design-3.jpg
<MaxJezy> sugen på att byta din mot denna?
<Philip5> hehe nä
<MaxJezy> jag sökte precis ett jobb som 3d desinger på fotosidans jobb annonser
#kubuntu-se 2013-10-01
<Philip5> Flygisoft: nu har det kommit bild på hur kontrolenheten från YN kommer se ut på riktigt och inte bara en datorgjord prototyp. inte riktigt lika snygg men den ser ju ut att ha det som man är ute efter: http://flashhavoc.com/yn-622n-tx-first-image-emerges/
<Philip5> Flygisoft: sägs komma i mitten av december så då kommer iaf jag köpa en sådan
<Philip5> och för en gång skull så kommer den först till nikon och sedan till canon
<Flygisoft> Ohh, mysigt
<Philip5> jepp
<Flygisoft> Kanske fler triggers till Nikon som har blivit sålda
<Philip5> vet faktiskt inte
<Philip5> fick nyss paket med dhl... ska öppna nu... :) 
<Philip5> lite kemi och mörkrumsprylar
<Philip5> kanske film också
<Philip5> väntar ett paket till
<Flygisoft> Den blir alltså "liggande" som nuvarande triggers är då
<Flygisoft> Ah trevligt :)
<Flygisoft> Lär ju bli något enklare att göra inställningar med den där
<Flygisoft> Köpa en sån tillsammans med en till blixt sen då
<Philip5> jo det lär bli lättare att ändra kompensationen och se vad man har för inställning. särskilt om man kör med flera grupper av blixtar med olika
<Philip5> sedan ska den ju även ha fokuseringsljus så som du får med blixten. sådana där röda kryss som hjälper att fokusera om det är mörkt
<Philip5> tyvärr så är deras fokusljus inte lika bra som nikons som lyser med ett sorts rutnät istället för kryss. med YN-blixtar blir det ju ändå svårt att fokusera om man inte råkar fokusera just på ett såndant belyst kryss
<Flygisoft> Mjo tyvärr så är det ju så
<MaxJezy> Philip5 du kan ju vara artig när du träder in och säga hej
<MaxJezy> eller dissar du mig?
<Philip5> jag dissar alla för jag är gansta
<Philip5> gangsta
<MaxJezy> jag installerade ubuntu igår
<MaxJezy> herregud vad datorn flippade av det
<Philip5> ok
<MaxJezy> klockan i windows fick spader
<MaxJezy> internet fungerade typ 5 minuter i ubuntu sen slutade det ladda sidor
<Philip5> du har aldrig någon tur med linux du
<MaxJezy> den ändrade format till 12 timmars och även ställde om klockan till 9 på morgon
<MaxJezy> näe, snacka om avsmak jag fick på en gång
<MaxJezy> i bootup så fyllde inte ens bilden ut hela skärmen (precis efter cli blir lite mer gui)
<MaxJezy> det tog ungefär 20 minuter för att hela systemet skulle frysa också
<MaxJezy> det kan säkert bero på massa olika saker, som att jag inte installerat drivisar osv osv.
<MaxJezy> men jag som är lite konspiratoriskt lagd skyller allt på bakdörrar i windows som infilterar wubi installationen
<Philip5> installerade du med wubi? det har jag aldrig gjort och håller mig ifrån
<Philip5> klockan är för att linux använder utc och windows gmt och så pillar de på klockan oberoende av varandra. hade du svarat att inte använda utc vid install av linux så hade det funkat. ubuntu säger även vid install att om du inte vet ska du inte köra det
<MaxJezy> jag blev inte tillfrågad om det
<MaxJezy> men att den ska in och ändra klockan i windows för det?
<Philip5> biosvärden som ändras tror jag
<MaxJezy> okej, klockan kan ändras
<MaxJezy> men att formatet ändras?
<Philip5> typ
<MaxJezy> am/pm är ju skit
<Philip5> men är det inte en tidsförskjutning du får i de olika OSen?
<Philip5> här är samma problem med dualboot och OS X: http://weblogs.asp.net/dfindley/archive/2006/06/20/Set-hardware-clock-to-UTC-on-Windows-_2800_or-how-to-make-the-clock-work-on-a-Mac-Book-Pro_2900_.aspx
<Philip5> och en fix i windows
<MaxJezy> jag gick in i windows och ändrade tillbaka och har inte bootat linux sedan dess och kommer nog inte göra det mer innan det är användarvänligt nog out of box
<Philip5> eller att windows kör utc som alla andra os ;)
<MaxJezy> ja, men det krävs lite mer av ubuntu för att locka tillbaka mig än så
<Philip5> tur jag inte kör ubuntu då 
<MaxJezy> vill kunna surfa på datorn mer än 5 minuter innan ja måste reboota
<MaxJezy> grafik som blöder vill ja ha bort med
<MaxJezy> flash som är stabil
<MaxJezy> ah, när linux blir windows kan ja tänka mig använda det igen.
<Philip5> nä windows blir linux då?
<MaxJezy> eller om ja köper ny dator kanske
<MaxJezy> som det funkar out of box bättre på
<Philip5> jag kollar på filmen pacific rim
<MaxJezy> är det nå bra då?
<Philip5> vet inte riktigt vad jag ska tycka
<Philip5> gillar man transformers så kanske man gillar den här
<MaxJezy> transformers är crap
<Philip5> lite som en mix av transformers och starship troopers
<Philip5> då gillar du inte den här
<MaxJezy> lite häftigt med alla video effekter osv men storyn får mina ögon att blöda
<Philip5> MaxJezy: har du sett den här då? http://vimeo.com/75260457
<MaxJezy> crazy stuff
<MaxJezy> vi börjar leva i en värld där man snart inte kan skilja på verklighet och illusioner 
<MaxJezy> jag vill inte vara med om det, snart är bild bättre än verkligheten och då kommer alla sitta och vara inkopplade med hjärnan direkt mot matrix och bara umgås i sociala media restauranger och dela med sig av sina åsikter
<Philip5> japp
<MaxJezy> i en värld som inte ens existerar
<MaxJezy> :(
<MaxJezy> medans bush pumpar upp sista oljan i lugn och ro tills de drar ur kontakten
<MaxJezy> och alla kommer dö av abstinens av matrix
<Philip5> har du sett filmen Surrogates? kanske är så det blir annars
<MaxJezy> jag tror jag missat den
<Philip5> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UGwQ74cH5O0
<Philip5> där är en trailer
<MaxJezy> eller så faller den under ointressant som inte fastnat i minnet
<MaxJezy> kollar trailer
<Philip5> man lever sitt liv genom en perfekt klon 
<Philip5> lite som en avatar i verkligheten
<MaxJezy> ah
<MaxJezy> näe den där känns lite överflödig att se
<MaxJezy> har svårt för bruce
<MaxJezy> ska hoppa i säng och drömma något bra istället
<MaxJezy> godnattzi
#kubuntu-se 2013-10-02
<Philip5> MaxJezy: drömde du mardrömmar om virtuella verkligheter sedan när du gick och la dig?
<MaxJezy> Philip5, nej, bara goa drömmar tror jag
<MaxJezy> vaknade ovanligt lite svettig
<Philip5> så pass
#kubuntu-se 2014-09-29
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Köpte du något fäste för flera blixtar?
<Philip5> japp
<Philip5> har två sorter
<Philip5> som båda tar 3 blixtar på ett fäste
<Flygisoft> Funkar dom bra?
<Philip5> den ena funkar bra och den andra funkar sämre med stora paraplyer
<Flygisoft> Okej, den som funkar bra vad är det för modell då?
<Philip5> en sådan här tycker jag funkar bäst  http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-in1-Dual-Triple-Flash-Bracket-Umbrella-Holder-Light-Stand-Three-Hot-Shoe-Mount-/271333241236
<Philip5> den kan vara lite tajt om man har paraplystavar som är lite tjockare
<Flygisoft> Nederdelen plast?
<Flygisoft> själva fästet alltså
<Philip5> har även en sådan här http://www.ebay.com/itm/Triple-3-Head-Hot-Shoe-Mount-3-in-1-Adapter-Speedlite-Flash-Light-Holder-Bracket-/251123463083
<Philip5> där är nackdelen fästet och att det blir rätt stor belastning just på det
<Flygisoft> Okej
<Flygisoft> Den första, sitter paraplyet ens kvar där? :D
<Philip5> tror det är hårdplast i själva vikdelen och metall den fyrkantiga delen upptill där man fäster blixtarna
<Philip5> den första har ju den nackdelen att paraplyet kan glida lite om man har det väldigt vertikalt men inte om det är lite lutning. i värsta fall kan man sätta en klämma på stången eller lite tejt så den inte glider förbi
<Flygisoft> Mjo kan tänka mig det
<Flygisoft> Man ju byta ut fästet av plast mot ett av metall också
<Flygisoft> Slipper man tänka på det
<Philip5> den mer trekantiga har dåligt fäste eftersom den fäster på samma cold shoe som en vanlig blixthållare för paraply och den skruven cold shoen sitter på är inte så stark
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<Philip5> så de har sina för och nackdelar
<Philip5> beror också på hur stora grejer du ska sätta på om det är med paraplystång
<Philip5> har du vanligt paraply som inte är allt för stort och tungt med mycket hävstångseffekt i fästet så är den mer trekantiga bäst. ska du använda den med större paraplyer eller grejer så är den mer fyrkantiga bättre
<Philip5> Flygisoft: när ska du köpa ett sånt här då?!?! ;P  http://en.leica-camera.com/Photography/Leica-M/M-Lenses/Noctilux-M-50mm-f-0.95-ASPH
<Philip5> bara $10,995.00
<Philip5> fast det är för den svarta versionen och den i silver är något dyrare
<Flygisoft> Jo jag har ju kollat på den du länkade först så det kanske blir en sån
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Haha billigt
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Du länkade ju paraplyfästet som finns på kaffebrus med, fast från ebay
<Flygisoft> Hittar det ju inte på ebay nu :/
<Flygisoft> du kanske vet vad du sökte på?
<Flygisoft> Hittade nu
<Philip5> ok
<Philip5> vilket av dem var det?
<Flygisoft> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pivot-Speedlight-Flash-Mount-Umbrella-Holder-RF-602-D-/170777432115?&_trksid=p2056016.m2516.l5255
<Philip5> aha, ja sådana har jag också
<Philip5> det är den toppskruven som kan vara i vekaste laget som man ska köra med det trekantiga fästet för tre blixtar
<Flygisoft> Ah jaså?
<Flygisoft> För tänkte att man kan köpa en separat http://www.ebay.com/itm/Universal-Triple-Head-Hot-Shoe-Mount-Adapter-for-Flash-Speedlite-Umbrella-Holder-/111368321713?pt=UK_Photography_Flash_Brackets&hash=item19ee11bab1
<Flygisoft> och trycka fast på en sån annars, men kanske inte funkar bra då
<Philip5> största problemet med flashhållaren är inte skruven egentligen utan den där plastplattan vid skruven mellan resten av hållaren
<Flygisoft> Hmm okej
<Philip5> hållaren blir inte helt dikt mot trippelhållarenutan det blir 1-2 mm som den kan vagga på vilket blir mycket när det kommer ett par hävstångskilo på sjäva skruven
<Philip5> lätt skruven böjer sig och går av med tiden
<Philip5> man skulle vilja ha två metallytor som ligger mot varandra fastskruvad av skruven på blixthållaren
<Flygisoft> Jo sant det
#kubuntu-se 2014-09-30
<Philip5> Flygisoft: väntar du otåligt redan? http://androidspin.com/2014/09/30/oneplus-2-confirmed-coming-q2-q3-2015-reddit-ama/
<Flygisoft> Ja jag läste det där :P
<Flygisoft> '
<Philip5> hehe
<Flygisoft> Får väl se, lär väl dock använda denna telefon 2 år hoppas jag
<Philip5> fast du är den enda jag känner till som har en
<Philip5> du är så cutting edge ;)
<Flygisoft> Haha :P
<Flygisoft> Mina 2 tidigare telefoner har jag ju haft i 3 år var så får väl se om man har denna i 3 år till och med :P
<Flygisoft> men med billigare telefon känns det kanske inte lika farligt att byta tidigare :)
<Philip5> brukar du köpa loss dem helt tidigare?
<Philip5> jag brukar köpa dem med abonnemang som iof blir dyrare över tid
<Philip5> jag har stora förhoppningar om att htc one eye blir min nästa lur
<Philip5> antagligen så har htc pressrelease av den den 8/10
<Flygisoft> Min iPhone betalde jag väl hälften i butik kanske, sen 100kr/mån extra
<Flygisoft> Min Samsung S2 betalde jag direkt
<Flygisoft> Har för mig att man inte ens kunde köpa iPhone 3G på annat sätt då
<Philip5> känns så dyrt att betala fullt pris i butik än att köra den på typ 18mån för 1,5 gånger priset :O
<Flygisoft> Jo så är det
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Kanske blir ett köp då sen då? :P
<Philip5> är ju som att köra en dator
<Philip5> jo
<Flygisoft> Haha ja
<Flygisoft> Helt sjuka priser
<Philip5> egentligen så
<Philip5> undrar vad app-utvecklarna har för grundkrav vad gäller spec för nyutvecklade appar
<Philip5> min htc sensation börjar ju närma sig 3 år och jag känner av för nästan varje update av appar nu att saker blir segare 
<Flygisoft> Jo det är ju så tyvärr
<Philip5> inte minst facebook och instagram och sådana gigantiska appar
<Flygisoft> Kör varken någon av dom så jag vet inte riktigt
<Flygisoft> Facebooks rättigheter blir man ju mörkrädd för
<Philip5> ja
<Flygisoft> Det som är trevligt med CM iaf, blockera en del mer privata rättigheter
<Philip5> har du koll på https://ello.co ?
<Philip5> verkar vara ett försök att locka över folk som inte gillar facebook eller google hur de hanterar personlig info och reklam
<Philip5> tror iof att de kommer få det svårt att göra något
<Philip5> har inte provat själv
<Flygisoft> Invite only
<Flygisoft> Man kanske ska requesta en och se vad det är för något
<Philip5> jo den är i beta men jag har börjat se lite här och var lite buzz som invite requests och sånt snack
<Philip5> om man inte får in mycket folk så kommer det ändå aldrig bli någon utmanare och tyvärr så måste nog facebook göra bort sig något extremt för att folk ska få för sig att byta
<Philip5> på android kör jag adway så man slipper reklamgrejs på systemnivå
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Flygisoft> Hoppas dom kan utmana facebook dock, enda jag använder facebook till är en grupp jag har, utan den hade jag nog inte haft facebook kvar
<Philip5> jag använder nog bara facebook för grupper
<Philip5> känns som flickr minskat en hel del vad gäller gruppsnack och folk tog över det snacket till grupper på facebook
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Flygisoft> 500px har ju börjat med grupper nu, beta än dock
<Philip5> har jag inte sett än
<Philip5> grupperna alltså
<Flygisoft> Ne dom drog igång det för någon dag sedan bara
<Flygisoft> typ 2 dagar sedan
<Philip5> aha, får kolla
<Flygisoft> Finns ju helt klart förbättringar att göra där men
<Philip5> men att flickr inte har stöd för gruppsnack i sin app är för mig ett mysterium
<Philip5> det är ju som att vingklippa något vettigt man har för att tappa till andra
<Flygisoft> Haha jo
<Flygisoft> Vet inte om 500px har grupper i appen än men
<Philip5> men och andra sidan så måste ju yahoo vara ett av de bästa företagen på att förstöra bre idéer
<Flygisoft> Haha :D
<Flygisoft> Kan nog vara så
<Philip5> geocities måste ju varit yahoos största flopp
<Philip5> från att ha varit en dominant på webbsajter när internet tog fart så köpte de upp företaget och sedan dog allt
<Flygisoft> HAha
#kubuntu-se 2014-10-01
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Har du någon "normalzoom"?
<Philip5> jupp
<Philip5> tamron 17-50
<Philip5> utan VC
<Philip5> köpte den med huset istället för kitglugg
<Flygisoft> Jaså, sitter och kollar på just den faktiskt
<Philip5> den är f2.8
<Flygisoft> Funkar den nice?
<Philip5> japp
<Philip5> skarp
<Flygisoft> Läste att den med VC nästan var sämre
<Philip5> ja den är mjukare
<Philip5> men har en bättre motor
<Flygisoft> Är lite delat då
<Philip5> om du tycker det är superviktigt att motorn är extremt tyst så 
<Flygisoft> Låter fokusmotorn mycket på din modell?
<Philip5> den låter typ som om du kör med ett nikon d-objektiv
<Flygisoft> Lika mycket som Tamrons äldre 70-300 som jag hade innan eller?
<Philip5> dvs man hör den men bara om man lyssnar
<Philip5> har inte hört den men jag kan tänka mig att det kan vara samma motortyp
<Flygisoft> Mjo kan tänka mig det
<Philip5> den låter lite mer än vanliga nya nikons men inte så man stör sig 
<Flygisoft> Tror nästan 70-300 zoomen jag hade låter mer då
<Philip5> och VC tycker jag har begränsad nytta på en normalzoom
<Flygisoft> Jo jag håller med
<Philip5> man får ju ändå blurr på saker som rör sig om man kör för långsamt
<Flygisoft> Jo precis
<Philip5> man kan ju handhålla kanske 1/60 eller nått
<Philip5> då är det massa blur på det som rör sig i bilden även om man är stadig
<Flygisoft> mm
<Flygisoft> VC funkar ju bra på längre objektiv men ser inte nyttan riktigt på en normalzoom
<Philip5> precis
<Philip5> får man det extra utan att tappa kvalle så ok men jag skulle inte byta skärpa mot det
<Flygisoft> Hade VR på 18-55 kit, märkte faktiskt inte riktigt av den, var ju inte så man såg en helt sjuk skillnad som med mitt 70-300
<Flygisoft> Ne helt klart
<Philip5> och nikons egen 17-55/2.8 känns inte direkt prisvärd
<Flygisoft> Kostar den då, 8k eller?
<Philip5> 12k
<Flygisoft> Haha :D
<Philip5> och är också bara dx
<Flygisoft> lol
<Flygisoft> Var ju inte dåligt det
<Philip5> nä och när den bara är dx dessutom känns det ju sugigt
<Philip5> hade den varit fx så man kunde ha med sig den vid en uppgradering så kanske
<Flygisoft> Jo precis
<Philip5> något stört för mig med dxomarks när jag ska välja nikons 17-55 för jämförlse så blir den alltid med nikon d300
<Flygisoft> Jaså
<Flygisoft> Dom kanske gillar det huset? :P
<Philip5> det är det iof många som gör
<Philip5> många som tycker det är konstigt att d300 inte har fått en modern ersättare
<Philip5> enda dx-huset som har samma layout som proffskamerorna
<Flygisoft> Jo så sant
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Du budade på den här eller? http://www.svd.se/naringsliv/de-11-dyraste-prylarna-pa-ebay_3830650.svd?sidan=4
<Philip5> Flygisoft: jo jag tänkte den kunde vara kul att ha i garaget :D
<Flygisoft> :D
<Philip5> Flygisoft, nu har jag ett paket som ligger i bryssel och väntar på ny dag att åka vidare till mig
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jaså, vad är det för något då?
<Philip5> Flygisoft, en negativhållare :)
<Philip5> MaxJezy, jasså du kryper fram i natten
#kubuntu-se 2014-10-02
<MaxJezy> Philippe5, är du här?
<Philip5> jupp
<Philip5> har precis installerat ett snabbare kabelmodem
<Philip5> gått från 10 mbs till 50 :)
<Philip5> känner mig nästan modern
<Philip5> MaxJezy
<Philip5> somnade du om? ;)
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Kör du Comhem eller? ;D
<Philip5> jupp
<Philip5> har inte så mycket att välja på. det eller mobilt
<Philip5> :(
<Flygisoft> 4G antar jag
<Flygisoft> eller va? :P
<Philip5> hehe vet inte hur bra svarstider man egentligen får med mobilnät om man ska spela
<Philip5> bor i ett gammalt hus som har så dåliga kopparledningar så via telenätet går det inte att koppla in något och comhem finns draget så det är vad som gäller eller mobilnät
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Får något högre med mitt mobila men funkar bra annars tycker jag
<Flygisoft> Får typ 10ms mer än från mitt ADSL jag hade tidigare
<Flygisoft> Så är ju inte stor skillnad
<Philip5> aha
<Flygisoft> Det som suger är ju dock bandbredden, 60Gb/mån har jag
<Philip5> jo det brukar vara så
<MaxJezy> nejdå, jag käkade lite hämtkäk
<MaxJezy> Philip5, har du köpt nå nya kamerasaker?
<MaxJezy> ska ni haka på ultra hd tåget?
<Philip5> MaxJezy, bara en negativhållare och en annan variant på ingång
#kubuntu-se 2014-10-03
<Philip5> Flygisoft, nu är jag lite putt på DHL :(
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jaså?
<Philip5> umm
<Philip5> de skulle delat ut mitt paket idag
<Philip5> så blev jag tvungen att åka iväg en timme på eftermiddagen och tror du inte det är just då de kommer??!?
<Philip5> rätt dåligt när de inte kan säga närmare än att de kommer någon gång mellan kl 9-17
<Philip5> och närmaste utlämningsställe är på arlanda och ingen söder om sundsvall åker 4-5 mil för att hämta ut ett paket
<Philip5> så nu får jag sitta hemma hela måndagen och vänta på det där paketet
<Philip5> ville ju haft prylen att leka med i helgen också :(
<Flygisoft> Sunkigt :/
<Flygisoft> Min OnePlus skicades ju med DHL och jag lyckades ju vara borta precis då dom kom förbi, enligt dom iaf
<Philip5> surt
<Flygisoft> Men då OnePlus låg ganska efter på deras administrativa del så tog det 1 vecka att få trackingnummer, att den var markerad som skickad
<Philip5> funkar väl bra för företag som har reception men för privatpersoner är det ju lite drygt upplägg
<Flygisoft> Då såg jag ju att dom hade varit förbi, 3 dagar tidigare
<Philip5> aha
<Flygisoft> Så ringde och kollade, kunde hämta den här i stan som tur är, dom snackade om att den låg på flygplatsen först men var i stan iaf
<Philip5> jag var iof inställd på att de inte skulle hinna ut med den idag för kl 5 i morse så var paketet i danmark men tydligen hann de upp med det på morgonen så senare när jag tittade så stod det att den var ute för utdelning
<Flygisoft> Ah
<Flygisoft> Det fula var ju dock, på markerad stod det "Avi lämnad i brevlåda" eller något sånt
<Flygisoft> i helvete heller, fanns inget där
<Philip5> tydligen åker de tillbaka till arlanda med ej utdelade prylar för det är tydligen där de har regionens depå
<Flygisoft> Segt :/
<Philip5> jag fick en lapp i brevlådan att de varit där och ingen hemma och klockslag
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<Flygisoft> Så finns ingen depå i Uppsala?
<Philip5> ringde 45 min efteråt och tänkte kolla om de fortfarande åkte runt och jag kunde möta upp men så jobbade de inte tydligen....
<Philip5> tydligen inte utan depån är på arlanda drygt 4 mil bort
<Flygisoft> :/
<Flygisoft> Det funkar ju inte
<Philip5> tror inte de vill ha privatpersoner egentligen
<Flygisoft> Vi har ju en i stan iaf
<Philip5> tror de vill dela ut till företag
<Flygisoft> De är i samma byggnad som UPS här
<Philip5> aha
<Flygisoft> Jo jag tror också det, är väl där de stora pengarna finns
<Philip5> fördelen med UPS är att de bara delar ut mellan 8-11 här så man vet lite närmare när och om de kommer
<Flygisoft> Ah
<Flygisoft> det är ju nice iaf
<Philip5> ja på det sättet
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Philip5> 9-17 är rätt lång tid att vara stand by
<Flygisoft> Dock kan jag ju nästan tycka att dom ska läma hos service point eller vad det heter för DHL
<Flygisoft> om man inte är hemma
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> för det är ju inte så att de är supernoga med vem de lämnar till. flera gånger har de lämnat till grannar som kviterat paketet även om jag inte angivit att de får det. nu är det ingen fara med mina grannar men det kan de ju inte veta
<Flygisoft> :/
<Flygisoft> Känns ju sådär
<Philip5> och grannarnas kvittering har vara varit kladda signatur på den där terminalen där ingen kan läsa vad det står för namn
<Flygisoft> mm
<Philip5> de får säkert inte göra så enligt sina rutiner men det har de gjort ändå flera gånger
<Philip5> iaf 4-5 gånger
<Philip5> nu ska jag hänga tvätt
<Flygisoft> Jo har skrivit på för grannen min en gång också faktiskt
<Flygisoft> Gör så :)
<Philip5> Flygisoft, ja du ser... och sedan krävde du väl lösen för att grannen skulle få grejen ;)
#kubuntu-se 2014-10-04
<Philip5> Flygisoft, händer idag då?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jadu, bra fråga
<Flygisoft> Tjejen har gjort bullar så får väl äta lite av dom :P
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Själv då?
<Flygisoft> Man kanske skulle experimentera lite med triggertap idag
<Philip5> känns som jag håller på att bli förkyld så jag är lite hängig och seg. händer inte mycket
<Philip5> sovit länge och sedan segat mest hela dagen
<Philip5> funderar på att kolla på senaste avsnittet av SoA
<Flygisoft> Ah okej, segt
<Flygisoft> börjar ju bli tider för att bli sjuk igen nu tyvärr
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> sedan vet man ju aldrig om det bryter ut
<Philip5> sitter och pillar lite i lightroom och PS
<Philip5> mest monotona tweaks
<Philip5> MaxJezy, kommer du och piggar upp?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Okej, trevligt :)
<Flygisoft> redigerar du för något då?
<Philip5> några scannar
<Philip5> blir snabbt rätt repeterande med kurvor och selektiv skäpra
<Philip5> inte roligaste monotona bildjobbet
<Flygisoft> Ah okej :)
<Flygisoft> Måste sätta mig och pilla mer i Lightroom än vad jag gör, så man kan lära sig alla verktyg bättre och vad allt gör
<Philip5> finns nog alltid mer att lära
<Flygisoft> Haha jodå
<MaxJezy> JEPP!
<Philip5> MaxJezy, pysslar du med nu för tiden då du inte hänger här så ofta?
<MaxJezy> jag jobbar och börjar plugga om typ 2 veckor
<MaxJezy> har varit lite uppe i sånt 
<MaxJezy> datorn har mest används till netflix senare kvartalet typ :)
<Philip5> hårt liv
<Philip5> så nu pluggar du till statsminister eller så det blir ordning?
<MaxJezy> jo, jag läser sämhällskunskap
<MaxJezy> och svenska
<Philip5> så du vet hur du ska fixa samhället och sedan hur du ska kunna säga det på ren svenska
<MaxJezy> precis
<MaxJezy> http://snapsort.com/compare/Nikon-D3200-vs-Panasonic-Lumix-DMC-GH4
<MaxJezy> kanske inte värt att köpa gh4
<MaxJezy> :)
<Philip5> beror ju på vad man ska mest använda den till
<Philip5> MaxJezy, du som filmar mycket och funderar på gh4 kanske tycker en sådan här jämförelse är mer intressant: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZ2QLxFDBvM
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Man kanske ska ta och skaffa sig CoH någon dag nu när bandbredden är tillbaka
<Flygisoft> Vilken specialare det här va då http://www.ebay.com/itm/Selens-SE-L012-Flash-Shoe-Umbrella-Holder-Light-Stand-screw-mount-L-Bracket-/191159430503?pt=Camera_Flash_Accessories&hash=item2c81fd6d67
<Philip5> Flygisoft, gört! så kan vi spela! :D
<Philip5> Flygisoft, såg ju designad ut och kanske bra för den verkar ju bara vara i metall
<Flygisoft> Ja den såg ju rejäl ut
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> Flygisoft, fast vad är det för fel på din bandbredd?
<Flygisoft> Hade ju slösat upp den förra helgen, så min lina var ju lite strypt
<Flygisoft> Går inte tanka/spela då
<Philip5> trist
<Philip5> för att du bara har mobilt eller?
<Philip5> CoH är nog kanske 2-3 GB att installera ocksåp
<Flygisoft> Yepp, har ju bara 60Gb/mån
<Flygisoft> Serier, youtube och lite annat drar ju fort iväg
<Flygisoft> Brukar dock klara mig ganska precis på 60Gb/mån så brukar vara lugnt
<Philip5> fördelen med bredband i kabel är ju att det är flatrate
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Bara köpa http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yongnuo-YN-300W-TTL-Studio-Strobe-Flash-Lighting-5500K-6700K-with-Reflector-/281450849745?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4187c725d1
<Flygisoft> Dock kanske dom bara funkar med Canon?
<Flygisoft> Yeah verkar som det
<Philip5> Flygisoft, drygt
<Philip5> men det borde komma en version för nikon
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Philip5> Flygisoft, nä om man skulle börja slaska med kemi lite i köket och framkalla en rulle film...
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Haha jaså? :P
<Philip5> redan klar :)
<Flygisoft> Nice ;D
<Philip5> hänger på tork
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Såg någon som säljer mörkesrum grejer på fotosidan faktiskt
<Flygisoft> Men du kanske har det mesta :P
<Philip5> saknar grejer för att göra printar men jag har inte riktigt plats för sånt hemma
<Philip5> har precis börjat hyra in mig i mörkrum och studio och tänkte köra där under vintern
<Flygisoft> Jaså, låter ju nice det
#kubuntu-se 2014-10-05
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Paket imorgon då?
<Philip5> Flygisoft, ja jag får ju sitta hemma och vänta på det hela dagen
<Philip5> hoppas de kommer på förmiddagen så man slipper sitta inne och vara bunden till sent på eftermiddagen
<Flygisoft> Mjo segt det där
